# What is the fastest amount of time you have ever COMPLETELY beat a game?



## MrChuckman64 (Nov 28, 2009)

I think my fastest time to ever beat a game was Super Mario Galaxy, which I beat in a month and a half.  Not that it was easy, I was just so obsessed! :veryhappy: 

  So what about you guys?  

EDIT: New record for me, I beat New Super Mario Bros. Wii in 3 weeks exactly.  By the way, when I say completely beat a game, I mean 100% completion.  I just wanted to get that straight.


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 28, 2009)

I beat Metroid Fusion for the GBA in 1 hour and 48 minutes.  If you beat the game in under 2 hours you get to see Zero Suit Samus which I thought was cool.


----------



## JCnator (Nov 28, 2009)

I wonder if Bird & Beans (DSiWare) does count as game, but I "beated" it in less than 30 minutes.
Other than that, I would pick Bonk's Adventure. I beaten it in less than 2 hours from scratch, while stacked up with 15 lives.

Those games doesn't base much on save. If it would be only games featuring saving, then I wouldn't know.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

I beat SMG in 5 days.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 28, 2009)

Super Mario Bros. 5 minutes.


----------



## Pear (Nov 28, 2009)

I beat all my games in 2-4 days, unlesss it's an RPG. Basically, I play the crap out of it, then go without games for a few weeks.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 28, 2009)

I forget, but it was about 4/5 hours.


----------



## Vivi (Nov 28, 2009)

a few hours


----------



## SilentHopes (Nov 28, 2009)

Nickelodeon blast 8 hours I was like 7


----------



## bittermeat (Nov 28, 2009)

Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga, and Super Mario Sunshine.
I still haven't been able to finish either of them, lmao


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 28, 2009)

Force Unleashed for Wii.
Took about 8 hours.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 28, 2009)

Er, a year?


----------



## Fontana (Nov 28, 2009)

Took me about an hour to beat Ratchet and Clank: Quest for Booty. It's way too short.


----------



## muffun (Nov 28, 2009)

I beat Pokemon Pinball RS in like two hours. Way too short.


----------



## Nightray (Nov 29, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Super Mario Bros. 5 minutes.


Whoa, same here. ;D
I beat Super Mario Galaxy in a day and a half.. I think.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 29, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga, and*<big> Super Mario Sunshine.</big>*
> I still haven't been able to finish either of them, lmao


same here!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2009)

I myself have beaten a single level tetris in 1 minute.
i dont really keep track of my videogame time and when i play games i like to enjoy everything and explore.
unless im trying to do a speed run.


----------



## Conor (Nov 29, 2009)

Star Fox 64/Lylat Wars, it took me about and hour.


----------



## IceZtar (Nov 29, 2009)

I beat Mario and Luigiartners in time in about a day or so.
If I played Super Paper Mario without stopping I guess I could beat it fairly quickly.
Althought getting 100% I haven't done yet. The closest I've ever gotten to 100% is Super Mario Galaxy. I still haven't completed Luigi yet >_< .


----------



## Zilgun (Nov 29, 2009)

RE4 2 hours


----------



## Zex (Nov 29, 2009)

I TASed Super Mario 64 and ended with a time of 10:54. (minutes:seconds)

Soo crappy, but I never redid it.


----------



## Lobo (Nov 29, 2009)

Kirby Squeak Squad: 1 day and i wasn't even obsessed


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 29, 2009)

Zilgun said:
			
		

> RE4 2 hours


Screenshot please.

RE4 has at least 10 hours of gameplay.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Nov 30, 2009)

When I say completely beat, I mean every single possible thing you can ever get and etc.  Like in Super Mario Galaxy, get all 242 stars.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 30, 2009)

Wii Master 64 said:
			
		

> When I say completely beat, I mean every single possible thing you can ever get and etc.  Like in Super Mario Galaxy, get all 242 stars.


Oh, well then i forget :S


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Nov 30, 2009)

Just a friendly reminder.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 30, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Took me about an hour to beat Ratchet and Clank: Quest for Booty. It's way too short.


It took me 30? Fairly short, but it was decent as a filler.


----------



## Callie (Dec 2, 2009)

Wario Ware Touched in 1 hour 30 minutes


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Dec 2, 2009)

Probs a few hours, but I can't recall any specific games. :U


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 2, 2009)

Hm... I can speedrun SMW in 17-25 mins. using star road.


----------



## lightningbolt (Dec 2, 2009)

A day.

Naruto Ninja Council 3 is not that long of a game.


----------



## Aerial (Dec 2, 2009)

Rayman Rabid Rabits- 2hrs adn 37min.. I was rly tired and I drank 5 bottles of water... I was so happy to rest when I was finnished.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 3, 2009)

Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time in two hours. Includes every single item found in-game.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 4, 2009)

Adventures of Alundra, it took me 3 weeks to complete the main story and unlock all the items necessary.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 4, 2009)

1 day.

Kirby Squeak Squad.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 4, 2009)

5 hours, My brother did it, Battalion Wars 2.

Me.... 1 day, Super Mario Sunshine, Yet my brother deleted the profile ;[


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 6, 2009)

Probably Wheelman in 4 hours :/


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 6, 2009)

super mario world in about 30 mins (i used the star world/road)


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Dec 6, 2009)

New personal record for me, New Super Mario Bros. Wii- 3 weeks exactly!  I beat it today!


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 6, 2009)

This topic should really be titled, "How much of a life do you have?" because obviously if you sit up all day and all night you're going to beat games faster than someone who only plays an hour a day.

Though the length of the game changes things also, I guess.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Dec 6, 2009)

Do you always have to come along and spark an argument?  Just say something relevant to a topic or just ignore it.  This is just a fun topic about how fast people can beat games, no big deal.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 6, 2009)

Wii Master 64 said:
			
		

> Do you always have to come along and spark an argument?  Just say something relevant to a topic or just ignore it.  This is just a fun topic about how fast people can beat games, no big deal.


It is relevant to the topic.


----------



## Zex (Dec 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time in two hours. Includes every single item found in-game.


Bull.


----------



## Clown Town (Dec 8, 2009)

Super Metroid
I held the #1 record for a week at 40 minutes.


----------



## easpa (Dec 8, 2009)

Harry Potter and the order of the Phoenix - GBA in 1 hour.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 8, 2009)

Completed Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story in 2 days.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Dec 12, 2009)

Is that game easy?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 12, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Star Fox 64/Lylat Wars, it took me about and hour.


^^


----------



## Palad][n (Dec 12, 2009)

Im sure ive beaten something in less than a day...

Oh- Kirby nightmare in dreamland around 3 hours including normal, extra, and metaknight mode.


----------



## Hiro (Dec 12, 2009)

Portal, a few hours. Like 2/3.

The slowest amount of time was on Blinx: The Time Sweeper. It took me 6 years and i still havent completed it.


----------

